# Gentoo - empfehlenswert?

## GentooNeuling

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir Gentoo installieren. Die Sache ist die, dass ich mich zwar seit einiger Zeit intensiv über das Internet, Zeitschrifen usw. über Linux informiere, aber direkt angewendet habe ich es noch nicht (vor allem hatte ich bei meinen ersten Versuchen ein USB-Modem, das ich unter Linux nicht zum Laufen gebracht habe, daher habe ich damals darauf verzichtet, weiterzumachen).

Daher meine Frage: ist Gentoo für einen Menschen wie mich empfehlenswert?

Der Grund, weshalb ich gerade zu Gentoo tendiere, ist jener, dass man diese Distribution erstens sehr gut auf die eigene Hardware abstimmen kann und ausserdem die Einrichtung überhaupt individuell möglich ist. Bei anderen Distris sind ja so viele Pakete dabei, die ich niemals brauchen werde.

Mir ist klar, dass das einiges an Arbeit bedeutet. Aber dennoch: ist das für jemanden wie mich zu schaffen mit dem entsprechenden Installations-Handbuch und der einen oder anderen Frage in einem Forum?

Grundsätzliche IT-Kenntnisse habe ich schon, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern.

Viele Grüße

----------

## 76062563

Wenn du dich wirklich reinhängst kannst du schon mit gentoo anfangen. Die Frage ist nur wieviel Geduld du hast und ob du bereit bist VIEL zu lesen. Du kannst auch davon ausgehen, dass du am Anfang Probleme mit Dingen haben wirst die du bei anderen Distributionen nicht hast.

Auf der anderen Seite wird dir hier im Forum gerne geholfen, zumindest sofern man sieht, dass du dich vorher selbst bemüht hast und trotzdem nicht weiterkommst.

Leicht wirds nicht, aber wenn du dir darüber im Klaren bist:

Viel Spaß schonmal (den wirst du nach ner Zeit definitiv haben  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was erwartest Du in einem Gentoo-Forum für eine Antwort?

Die Frage solltest Du doch lieber in einem allgemeinem Linuxforum stellen.

----------

## GentooNeuling

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was erwartest Du in einem Gentoo-Forum für eine Antwort?
> 
> 

 

Ganz einfach: jeder hier hat ja irgendwann angefangen, ich denke nicht, dass die Gentoo-Kenntnisse angeboren sind. Mich interessiert eben, ob erfahrene User mir eher abraten von diesem Schritt oder ihn für möglich halten. In einem anderen Forum habe ich dazu übrigens keine Antwort bekommen, nicht mal nach einem Tag   :Exclamation: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Antwort: Ja.

```
Bei anderen Distris sind ja so viele Pakete dabei, die ich niemals brauchen werde
```

 Die musst Du auch nicht installieren. Es gibt bei jeder Installation die Möglichkeit der individuellen Paketauswahl. Und bei Gentoo haust Du Dir die Platte richtig voll, da Du ja alle Abhängigkeiten zum compillieren selbst auflösen mußt.

Aber zum 'reinrichen in Linux würde ich Unbutu empfehlen. Oder erst mal eine Knoppix, Kantonix oder Unbutu live CD. Nicht die Gentoo Live CD.

----------

## anello

Installier doch erst debian oder sonst eine Distribution, damit du mit bash und überhaupt der Handhabung des OS über die CLI vertraut wirst, denn nur wenn du damit klar kommst, wirst du mit gentoo etwas erreichen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hatte vorher 2 Minute SuSe drauf.

Ich habe es auch geschafft. Die Doku ist sehr gut.

Am besten entweder ausdrucken oder, noch besser, den Lappi mit funktionierendem Internet neben dran.

Ansonsten: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

Die Wahl der Distribution ist immer auch ein wenig Gefühlssache und wenn Gentoo Dich anspricht sollte man es auch versuchen.Wenn Du bereit bist Dich in die Materie Linux und Gentoo einzuarbeiten sehe ich keinen Grund es nicht zu versuchen.

----------

## Knieper

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Bei anderen Distris sind ja so viele Pakete dabei, die ich niemals brauchen werde
> ```
> ...

 

Als ob man als Einsteiger mit den hunderten Namen etwas anfangen koennte.

 *Quote:*   

> Und bei Gentoo haust Du Dir die Platte richtig voll, da Du ja alle Abhängigkeiten zum compillieren selbst auflösen mußt.

 

Aehm - und bei anderen Distris werden die Abhaengigkeiten nicht installiert? Bei Gentoo kann man per USE-Flag wenigstens unnuetzen Kram weglassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber zum 'reinrichen in Linux würde ich Unbutu empfehlen. Oder erst mal eine Knoppix, Kantonix oder Unbutu live CD. Nicht die Gentoo Live CD.

 

Kantonix? Schweizer, oder? Unbuntu?

Zum Angucken wuerde ich auch ein Ubuntu oder so empfehlen, schon allein, um sich mit der Verzeichnisstruktur bekannt zu machen, mal eine Shell (muss nicht die alte Bash sein) benutzt zu haben und natuerlich auch, um einfach mal einen Haufen Programme auszuprobieren, von denen man nur die besten spaeter unter Gentoo installiert  :Wink: . Wenn ein gewisser Basteltrieb oder der Wille zum Dazulernen vorhanden ist, kannst Du aber auch mit Gentoo anfangen.

----------

## anime-otaku

Also ich habe mit FreeBSD meine ersten Schritte gewagt. Bin dann aufgrund von Hardware Support auf Linux umgestiegen. Zuerst hab ich kurze Zeit Debian im Betrieb gehabt. Damit bin ich kaum zurecht gekommen. Besonders als ich versucht hatte mplayer zu kompillieren.

Darum bin ich nach mehreren Anläufen bei gentoo geblieben. Die Doku ist wirklich 1a und falls du doch Probleme hast bekommste leicht gute und nette Hilfe. Allerdings ist gentoo am Anfang wirklich ein Geduldsspiel. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Zeit zum kompilieren, sondern man wird halt direkt ins kalte Wasser geworfen, wenn man von der Windows Welt kommt.

Und ansonsten hast du mit Gentoo die Möglichkeit über sog. Use Flags zu bestimmen welche Komponenten zu Programmen dazu installiert werden.

P.S.: Ich würde dir aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen nicht den graphischen Installer zu benutzen, sondern die von Hand Installation mit der Minimal cd.

----------

## SvenFischer

ähhhhh,

wenn Du noch immer mit Modem arbeitest, dann rate ich Dir davon ab. Ich denke da schon an ein simples Portage sync mit ca. 20 MB.

Optimal ist DSL mit Router und DHCP, dann läuft es auf Anhieb einfach.

----------

## anime-otaku

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ähhhhh,
> 
> wenn Du noch immer mit Modem arbeitest, dann rate ich Dir davon ab. Ich denke da schon an ein simples Portage sync mit ca. 20 MB.
> 
> Optimal ist DSL mit Router und DHCP, dann läuft es auf Anhieb einfach.

 

Es kann ja auch ein Kabel oder DSL Modem sein....Modem heißt ja nur Modulator / Demodulator

Ich würde es aber eher über LAN betreiben, wenns geht.

----------

## GentooNeuling

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ähhhhh,
> 
> wenn Du noch immer mit Modem arbeitest, dann rate ich Dir davon ab. Ich denke da schon an ein simples Portage sync mit ca. 20 MB.
> 
> Optimal ist DSL mit Router und DHCP, dann läuft es auf Anhieb einfach.

 

Hatte ich vorher vergessen: habe bereits einen DSL-Anschluss, der geht recht flott. Das ist also das geringste Problem.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

also bei mir wars so, jahrelanger Windows-Klick0r, nebenbei n paarmal Knoppix Live CD getestet und irgendwann mal ne Knoppix Festplatten Installation versucht. Nach ca zwei Monaten Dual-Boot Knoppix/Windows hab ich dann noch ne dritte Partition mit Gentoo getestet.

Da meine Linux-Kenntnisse sehr gering waren, hab ich auch einige Tage und ca 3 Versuche gebraucht um Gentoo richtig zu installieren. Alles natürlich im Dual-Boot mit Windows um nebenbei auch noch vernünftig arbeiten zu können. Ich hab mich dann immer mehr in Gentoo eingearbeitet und nach ca 1 Jahr Windows fast gar nicht mehr gebootet, nach ca 2 Jahren ist die Windows Partition endgültig in /dev/null verschwunden. 

Ich bin mittlerweile echter Gentoo-Fan und mit dem entsprechenden Zeitaufwand, Geduld und Basteltrieb ist mit diesem System (zumindest für meine Ansprüche) auch alles zu erreichen. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, am besten erst mal eine Live CD ausprobieren, Programme testen und dann mit Dual-Boot beide System nebeneinander laufen lassen bis man sich richtig eingearbeitet hat.

btw wenn du dich für Gentoo entscheidest, nimm wie bereits schon erwähnt nicht den grafischen Installer. Bei ner textbasierten Installation lernt man so einiges über das System, was einem später viel weiter hilft. Außerdem hat der grafische Installer anscheinend noch n paar Bugs, hab den aber noch nie getestet.

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

[quote="Knieper"] *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Bei anderen Distris sind ja so viele Pakete dabei, die ich niemals brauchen werde
> ```
> ...

 

Als ob man als Einsteiger mit den hunderten Namen etwas anfangen koennte.

 *Quote:*   

> Und bei Gentoo haust Du Dir die Platte richtig voll, da Du ja alle Abhängigkeiten zum compillieren selbst auflösen mußt.

 

Aehm - und bei anderen Distris werden die Abhaengigkeiten nicht installiert? Bei Gentoo kann man per USE-Flag wenigstens unnuetzen Kram weglassen.

Vielleicht mal mit rpm oder deb Format beschäftigen. Dann mal den Unterschied zwichen fertig kompillierten und zu kompillierenden Paketen klarmachen.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber zum 'reinrichen in Linux würde ich Unbutu empfehlen. Oder erst mal eine Knoppix, Kantonix oder Unbutu live CD. Nicht die Gentoo Live CD.

 

Kantonix? Schweizer, oder? Unbuntu?

Schreibfehler Kanotix

----------

## misterjack

Da ich nach nem Monat SuSe gleich zu Gentoo gewechselt bin, kann ich es nur empfehlen. Wenn du bereit bist, sehr viel zu lernen  :Wink: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Sich vor allem vor der Installation die Dokumentation genau durchlesen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Sich vor allem vor der Installation die Dokumentation genau durchlesen.

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hätte ich das 2003 bei meiner Gentoo-Erstinstallation (natürlich stage1 - man will ja "1337" sein  :Very Happy: ) ebenfalls befolgt, hätte ich viellecht nicht drei Anläufe gebraucht, bis das System endlich stand (und heute immer noch steht).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *GentooNeuling wrote:*   

> Daher meine Frage: ist Gentoo für einen Menschen wie mich empfehlenswert?

 

Die Frage ist nicht ob Gentoo für dich empfehlenswert ist, sondern bist du für Gentoo empfehlenswert?

Wenn die mehrheit der nachfolgenden Antworten auf dich zutreffen, dann solltest du es einfach wagen  :Laughing: 

[ ] Ich habe keine Angst davor ein System ohne grafische Oberfläche aufzusetzen und zu nutzen.

[ ] Wenn mein System eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt schreie ich nicht sofort nach Hilfe ohne die Meldung vorher zu lesen.

[ ] Ich habe keine Angst vor Dämonen und würde die im Notfall auch killen.

[ ] Ich muss nicht alles vorgekaut bekommen sondern kann auch mal /dev/hirn einschalten.

[ ] Ich habe Zeit übrig und kann es auch verkraften, wenn mal nicht alles auf Anhieb funktioniert.

[ ] Ich will Linux nicht nutzen weil es cool ist, sondern weil ich es nutzen möchte.

Lieber Gruss  :Wink: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

klar ist Gentoo was für dich   :Very Happy:  .

Ich bin über Suse, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, zwischenzeitlich kurze Experimente mit Debian und Fedora letzendlich auch hier gelandet.

Wichtig ist imho, jederzeit einen funktionierenden Internet Zugang zu haben, bei Problemen kann man dann nach der Lösung suchen.

Dualboot ist dafür, finde ich, ungeeignet. Ein zweiter PC ist optimal.

Da ich aber keinen zweiten PC zur Verfügung hatte habe ich mir mit VMware ausgeholfen. Kostenlose Testlizenz angefordert und los gings.

Gentoo nach Anleitung auf einer zweiten Platte installiert, ich hatte die ganze Platte der virtuellen Maschine geopfert.

Von der Performance war das nicht optimal aber ich hatte jederzeit die Möglichkeit, den Netzzugang des Wirtsystems für Recherchen zu nutzen.

Irgendwann war es dann soweit, Gentoo durfte nativ auf die Hardware zugreifen. Dabei bin ich dann auch geblieben.

-andreas

----------

## GentooNeuling

 :Very Happy:   Danke für die vielen Antworten!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Wenn du dich mit Linux beschäftigen möchtest, dann ist Gentoo zu empfehlen. Hier MUSST du dich etwas damit beschäftigen. Man muss nicht extrem Tief einsteigen, aber ein gesundes Grundwissen über allerlei internas wird man sich mit der Zeit aneignen. Man wird kein Kernel-Hacker oder Software-Entwickler, oder Hardware-Guru, aber man muss alt bereit sein über "Weiter-Weiter-Fertigstellen" hinaus zu lernen. Man wird aber auch sehr oft feststellen das es nicht schwerer als "Weiter-Weiter-Fertigstellen" ist - oft sogar einfacher!

Ich bin rundum zufrieden. Der Support hier über die Community ist dazu auch genial!

  Atti

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte vorher 2 Minute SuSe drauf.

 

Wow. Zwei Minuten für die SUSE - das ist ein einsamer Rekord ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also was du bei Gentoo brauchst, ist eine gewisse Frustresistenz. Es gibt halt öfters mal kleinere und auch größere Probleme. Ich habe es schon mehrfach fluchend an die Wand geschmissen und Fedora, Suse, Ubuntu und noch schlimmeres ausprobiert. Aber ich bin immer wieder reumütig zu Gentoo zurückgekommen, weil ich finde, daß keine andere Distribution mit Gentoo mithalten kann.

Ein alter Jaguar macht auch mehr Arbeit als ein Golf, aber mal im Ernst, mit was möchtest du fahren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ ] Ich habe keine Angst vor Dämonen und würde die im Notfall auch killen.

 

Der ist genial!

----------

## C2DFreak

Hi,

ich habe mit Debian angefangen. Debian ist eine super Distributionen zum anfangen und man hat es mit Debian doch schon etwas leichter als mit Gentoo.

Ich halte Gentoo für eine Distribution für den fortgeschrittenen Linux User.

Einige Sachen sind ja wirklich nicht leicht.

Gentoo bietet halt beste Performance und maximale Kontroller über das System.

Zudem ist jedes System durch die USE Flags äußerst individuell.

Da die gesamte Software passend mit den entsprechenden CFLAGS auf deine Hardware optimiert und kompiliert wird hat man gegenüber anderen Distributionen spürbare Performance Vorteile.

Bei jeder Gentoo Installation muss ein eigener Kernel kompiliert werden. Für die meisten Linux Anfänger ist dies nicht ohne da man auch dafür viel Lesen muss und einiges an Erfahrung braucht.

Von daher würde ich wie oben schon genannt Gentoo als eine Distribution für fortgeschrittene Linux User mit guten Linux Kentnissen ansehen.

Zum Anfangen würde ich eher Debian etc. bevorzugen.

Bei Debian kannste auch viel konfigurieren und dich mit der Unix Shell beschäftigten. Aber Debian hat den Vorteil, wenn du "aptitude install kde oder gnome" eingibst das du dann innerhalb von 30-60min ein lauffähiges KDE/GNOME hast.

Bei Gentoo bedarf es selbst bei solchen Sachen einiges an Zeit und vor allem viel Aufwand vorher die richtigen USE Flags zu setzen usw. damit dann wirklich alles so läuft wie es sein soll. Ein Fehler und es bricht irgendwas ab und du kannst nochmal von vorne Anfangen.

Bei Debian hast du halt den Vorteil, dass du wirklich viel über das "Innere des Systems" lernen kannst, aber trotzdem es leicht mit Debian Standardkonfigurationen zum laufen bekommst.

----------

## oscarwild

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Da die gesamte Software passend mit den entsprechenden CFLAGS auf deine Hardware optimiert und kompiliert wird hat man gegenüber anderen Distributionen spürbare Performance Vorteile.

 

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder... diese Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht bzw. nicht mehr, und sorgt immer wieder für Reibereien, siehe neulich auch mal wieder hier!

Leider sind immer wieder User enttäuscht, wenn das Gentoo-System dann nicht doppelt so schnell läuft wie die parallel installierte HeulSuSE. Der Performancevorteil ist de Fakto marginal (wenn überhaupt, dann wenige Prozent), bei der täglichen Arbeit definitiv nicht spürbar. Im Gegenteil - ohne besondere Schritte (u.a. Prelinking, hiddenvisibility etc.) wird das System erst mal langsamer laufen als Binärdistris, bei denen diese Schritte schon integriert sind!

@GentooNeuling: kurz gesagt: Nur wegen der herausragenden Performance solltest Du Gentoo NICHT nehmen!

Ansonsten ist STiGMaTa_ch's Checkliste wirklich recht treffend  :Smile:  Wenn Du bereit bist viel Zeit und Geduld zu investieren, wird sich das auszahlen. Ob Du der Typ dazu bist, oder dazu tendierst, auf halber Strecke zu verhungern, musst Du selbst beurteilen. Ich hatte vor Gentoo schon ein paar Vorkenntnisse mit SuSE und Mandrake (beides habe ich regelmäßig kaputtbekommen), und meinen Umstieg auf Gentoo noch nie bereut.

----------

## C2DFreak

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *C2DFreak wrote:*   Da die gesamte Software passend mit den entsprechenden CFLAGS auf deine Hardware optimiert und kompiliert wird hat man gegenüber anderen Distributionen spürbare Performance Vorteile. 
> 
> Oh nein, nicht schon wieder... diese Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht bzw. nicht mehr, und sorgt immer wieder für Reibereien, siehe neulich auch mal wieder hier!
> 
> Leider sind immer wieder User enttäuscht, wenn das Gentoo-System dann nicht doppelt so schnell läuft wie die parallel installierte HeulSuSE. Der Performancevorteil ist de Fakto marginal (wenn überhaupt, dann wenige Prozent), bei der täglichen Arbeit definitiv nicht spürbar. Im Gegenteil - ohne besondere Schritte (u.a. Prelinking, hiddenvisibility etc.) wird das System erst mal langsamer laufen als Binärdistris, bei denen diese Schritte schon integriert sind!
> ...

 

Da muss ich klar widersprechen.

SuSe darf man nicht unbedingt als Vergleich nehmen. Suse 10.2 ist auch in i586 kompiliert.

Ich mach jetzt mal ein Beispiel:

Debian ist komplett in i386.

Wenn ich da eine 500 MB Datenbank per mysql dump hole braucht das ganze ca. 70 sekunden länger unter Debian als unter Gentoo.

Auch in anderen Sachen wie Ladezeiten, Systemreaktionszeit usw. finde ich Gentoo deutlich schneller.

50% wäre sicher übertrieben. Aber 10-25% macht Gentoo auf jeden Fall aus. (im direkten Vergleich zu i386 Distris)

----------

## oscarwild

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> SuSe darf man nicht unbedingt als Vergleich nehmen. Suse 10.2 ist auch in i586 kompiliert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Debian ist komplett in i386. Wenn ich da eine 500 MB Datenbank per mysql dump hole braucht das ganze ca. 70 sekunden länger unter Debian als unter Gentoo.

 

Nun, da ist Debian die Ausnahme - fast alles andere ist für i586 oder höheres compiliert, prelinked etc.; ausgerechnet Debian als Distri mit der klaren Ausrichtung auf Stabilität (zu Lasten von Performance und Aktualität) als Referenz zu nehmen, halte ich für *etwas* unglücklich gewählt, ebenso das Beispiel mit dem DB-Dump (mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass der die CPU, geschweige denn die FPU auslasten würde). Das führt jetzt aber zu weit Off Topic, es gibt genügend andere Threads, in denen das Thema Gentoo-Performancevorteil ausgiebig durchgekaut wird, z.B. in dem Thread, dessen Link ich bereits gepostet habe.

Den Hauptvorteil von Gentoo sehe ich ganz sicher nicht in der Performance, sondern in der unglaublichen Systemkonsistenz und Langzeitstabilität (kurzum: der Grund, aus dem ich von meinem zuvor verwendeten, kommerziellen OS die Nase gestrichen voll hatte).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Den Hauptvorteil von Gentoo sehe ich ganz sicher nicht in der Performance, sondern in der unglaublichen Systemkonsistenz und Langzeitstabilität (kurzum: der Grund, aus dem ich von meinem zuvor verwendeten, kommerziellen OS die Nase gestrichen voll hatte).

 

Genau so ist es. Ich habe es auch immer wieder in kürzester Zeit geschafft, mir ein Fedora oder Ubuntu zu zerbröseln, weil irgend ein Paket, welches nicht in einem Repositorie war, irgendeine Bibliothek mitinstalliert hat, welche dafür sorgte, daß andere Programme nicht mehr liefen. Hier kann man alles gegen die aktuell vorhandene Bibliothek linken und gut ist.

Ein weiterer Vorteil von Gentoo ist, daß auf Grund der Tatsache, daß Gentoo keine Software sondern nur Bauanleitungen ausliefert, es keine Probleme mit Multimediacodecs gibt. Man muß sich da nicht mp3 und Videowidergabe über irgendwelche Krücken dazuwurschteln, es kommt alles aus einem Portage.

----------

## slick

 *slick @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1498046.html#1498046 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Ich will einen einfachen, simplen Umstieg auf Linux -> SuSE
> 
> 2. Ich will Linux verstehen und dabei vieles über Linux lernen -> Gentoo, LinuxFromScratch
> ...

 

</WortZumSonntag>

Btw: verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## Steve_Mac_G

Moin

Jetzt mal ehrlich von Newbie zu Newbie. Ich hab seid ca 4 Wochen (Realtime) mit GenToo meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Gentoo ist sehr HW-orientiert, schnell, reaktionsfreudig und anpassungsfähig, allerdings auch sehr konfigurations,- und pflegebedürftig und einfühlsam. Dennoch habe ich hier nach diesem Monat eine komplette Workstation mit vollständig 3d unterstützter KDE Oberfläche.

Was du brauchst um mit GenToo klar zu kommen ist:

ein funktionierender Internet-Anschluss (vorzugsweise dsl oder besser)

Ein virtel Mut zum neuen,

ein virtel Wille etwas zu schaffen was Klicki Bunti Windows nicht kann,

ein virtel Verrücktheit in die Welt der CLI und emerge -av whatever abzutauchen und

ein virtel Geduld um Dich durch die Foren und newsgroups des GenToo Supports zu wühlen oder die ein oder andere Fragestellung (nach ausreichender Selbstrecherche (wird das so geschrieben?)) auch mal selbst im Forum zu schreiben.

Aber vor allem und am Wichtigsten die Antwort auf die Frage:

Was kann GenToo (oder eine gleichwertige Distri) was mein bisheriges OS nicht kann ?

Wenn du diese Vorraussetzungen erfüllst solltest du dir zumindest die 2006.1'er Live-cd genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Mein Fazit nach dem Umstig auf Gentoo (vom Win XP SP2): Gentoo ist eine Innovation die ich schon jetzt nicht mehr missen mag und die (obwohl entgegengesetzter Meinungen in diesem Thread) auch in einer friedlichen Koexistens in einer Dualboot Umgebung auf meinem ehemals Redmond-verseuchtem Rechner stabil und sicher läuft.

Asta Luego

SMG

----------

## November Rain

Vor der ersten Installation unbedingt die Installationsanleitung ausdrucken und durchlesen. Am sinnvollsten hat sich bei mir immer die manuelle Installation mit einer livecd, oder von einem anderen Linux aus, rausgestellt. Im gegensatz zu vielen anderen Betriebssystemen reicht es Gentoo einmal zu installieren und es läuft dann solang bis man aufhört es zu pflegen. Sobald es mal läuft(was durchaus ein paar Tage bis Wochen dauern kann) ist der Wartungsaufwand recht gering. 

Wichtig ist das man sich vorher Gedanken darüber macht wie "lernwillig" man in Bezug auf die Materie ist, ich glaube jeder hat schonmal über Gentoo geflucht und es am  liebsten wieder gelöscht wenns beim kompilieren mal wieder zu zig Fehlern kommt. Aber dafür ist die Community da die einen recht schnell und gut weiterhilft.

----------

## xraver

 *GentooNeuling wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Daher meine Frage: ist Gentoo für einen Menschen wie mich empfehlenswert?
> 
> Der Grund, weshalb ich gerade zu Gentoo tendiere, ist jener, dass man diese Distribution erstens sehr gut auf die eigene Hardware abstimmen kann und ausserdem die Einrichtung überhaupt individuell möglich ist. 

 

Schau dir doch mal diesen Thread an  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498779.html

----------

